# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Pepper American staff lof de 2 ans

## Jade01

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Pepper
*Type:* American Staffordshire Terrier
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 Salut moi c'est Pepper le beau gosse ! je suis un magnifique American Staff LOF, je vais avoir 2 ans bientôt . Je suis castré, ok chiens enfants poules , je course les chats parce que ça m'amuse mais sans aucune méchanceté , je suis un vrai chien de famille qui aime son canapé , et oui je suis éduqué et propre . Je dois quitter ma famille, donc si je peux faire votre bonheur envoyez un message à ma tata qui écrit ce message et qui cherche une solution pour mes parents et moi . A bientôt !!!

----------


## bab

Bonsoir,

Des nouvelles de Pepper ?

----------


## Jade01

Bonsoir oui oui il va bien ptit père. Toujours dans sa famille , c'est un amour  :Smile:

----------

